# High Tech Planted Rhomb Tank



## Finalplay (May 31, 2005)

Hey guys,
It's been a long while since I've posted on the site but I haven't left the hobby (even purchased a few P-Fury T-shirts awhile back) I just shifted my focus to inverts and planted aquariums. I'm currently running a 29g w/ T5HO fixture, UV sterilizer, in-line heater, pressurized C02 set up w/ in line diffuser, and an Eheim 2213 running the show. This tank is obviously too small to be used for anything other than a grow out tank.

I plan on upgrading in tank size to a 100+ gallons and keeping the high tech setup. It will be lushly planted primarily w/ Amazon plants. The Ph in my planted tanks are generally around 6.5-7. The C02 lowers the Ph by about a full point. So the water is extremely soft. My plan is to get a juvi Blue Diamond Rhom from Pedro and grow it out in this tank but I'm unsure about whether the Rhom will thrive in this type of setup. I'm hoping the lushness of the plants will allow me to have some type of glass cleaning fish w/o the Rhom eating them all (not going to lose sleep if he does). So is this doable?

I was also wondering if Rhoms would eat invertebrates such as Amano shrimp. I'm just trying to see if there's any way for me to get a clean up crew in this tank. Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## Piranhaa (Jul 19, 2012)

Finalplay said:


> I was also wondering if Rhoms would eat invertebrates such as Amano shrimp. I'm just trying to see if there's any way for me to get a clean up crew in this tank. Thanks for all of your help.


Ive sene good results with people keeping plecos with their rhoms. But i guess its always a gamble. 
I have a feeder tank, were i breed red cherry shrimp, and my rbp's love them. Im pretty sure your coming rhom would love a shrimp snack.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

I have seen on the forum in the past, Rhom's in beautiful planted tanks. At that time some members did mention that the rhoms would at times rip up some of the plants. They always grow back though! I remember also seeing big Rhoms with fish much smaller than themselves. Either way, make sure you post pics when your all setup!!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

A member "DippyEggs" has some amazing planted tanks... one of which had a rhom. I dont know why any fish wouldnt thrive in the tank you describe. As long as the PH doesnt swing, and is stable you should be fine.

And as for the cohab (shrimp, pleco, whatever) it will end in death... could be a day, could be a week. The cleanup crew in my rhoms tank is groups of fry from JD/Convict cichlids. He doesnt seem to target them until they are almost 1", and by the time they are all consumed another group is ready to move in.


----------

